# Black bits in baby poo



## kazza70uk

Hiya

My Daniel is 17 weeks old and has suffered terribly with bottom end wind since birth.  He gets awful tummy ache and gets trapped wind.

He also also has trouble feeding, he is breastfed and after about 5 minutes of milk he starts to scream in pain and pull away from me.

I have had him to the GP three times as I believe he is suffering more than is 'normal'. 

His poos recently changed - they have become thicker in consistency and darker in colour, they can also be a bit smellier than a breastfed babys usually is.  Recently he has started to have dark brown strands in his poo.

I have taken a nappy to the GP to look at as I was wooried it was blood - she took one look at told me he must have been eating banana and that it isn't blood - WRONG! He is only 4 months and totally breastfed.

I am very concerned as I know he is in pain and now I am still thinking it could be blood in his poo.

What should I do?  The GPs just send me away telling me that all babies get wind - I know that as I already have a little girl and have loads of friends with babies but Daniel seems to be suffering so much more than normal.

Please help!!!

Kazza


----------



## jeanette

Hiya Kazza

I would go back see another GP and ask for a sample to go off to be tested.

If you are concerned that your child is suffering you could always take him to hospital.

If you think its poo it needs to be investigated to confirm one way or the other.

Jxx


----------

